# Barrier Island Station--Duck, NC



## Steel5Rings (Jan 10, 2009)

Has anyone been to BIS in Duck, NC recently?  Thoughts, reviews?  I am seeing conflicting info everywhere I turn...Tug reviews, Trip advisor, RCI all have varying reviews.

Also, can anyone tell me if the 1BDR units have a full kitchen?  How far are units from the beach?  Is parking okay?

Would also love to hear about things to do in Duck...I usually rent a house down on Hatteras Island, but this year my folks had an extra week with RCI and gave us the BIS-Duck trade for Christmas....So it is free and I won't complain even if the place is a dump....but hoping to hear good things from Tuggers.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 10, 2009)

The units that have been renovated are reasonably nice but those that haven't been are tired.  Perhaps with a unit number someone who owns there can tell you which one you have.

The resort runs sound to sea, so how far from the beach you will be again depends on what unit you have.  There is no problem with parking.

Duck is a nice laid back area, but the activities on the OBX are mostly farther south.  There is one lighthouse near Duck that you can climb and you can go see the wild horses.


----------



## philsfan (Jan 10, 2009)

Steel5Rings said:


> Also, can anyone tell me if the 1BDR units have a full kitchen?



If you have the A side of a 2 or 3 bdr lockout, you have a full kitchen.  The B side has a partial kitchen with an under the counter fridge.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 10, 2009)

Try Barrier Island @ Kitty Hawk....much, much nicer and closer to everyghing.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 10, 2009)

Not to be a jerk...but it's not closer to Duck.  If you want to be in the Duck area and that's the most important, take BIS Duck.  

I agree the one off the beach is much nicer.  It's actually not right near anything I'm interested in, but it's not more than 30 minutes from everything I like to see and do and in a very central location if you want to go north or south.



gnipgnop said:


> Try Barrier Island @ Kitty Hawk....much, much nicer and closer to everyghing.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 11, 2009)

BIS-Kitty Hawk is the lowest demand resort among OBX timeshares on the local rental market because you have to drive to the beach.  BIS-Duck is second highest in demand after Outer Banks Beach Club.  The key is location, location, and location.


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jan 11, 2009)

I appreciate all of the remarks.  We have gone ahead and locked that week in at BIS-Duck...it is on the beach and in the end that is where I plan to spend my waking hours sunning and fishing.

As we have passed through KH, NH and KDH on the way to Hatteras every year I know their are a ton of places to eat....any suggestions up there folks?


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 11, 2009)

For good local places that stand the test of time...

Tommy's market (sandwhiches)
Sam and Omies - breakfast, good local seafood platters
Aweful Arthurs - more of a bar atmosphere, but good seafood
Mama Kwans - Thai and asian, but very good with some locan ingredients
Goombays - island type food with focus on fish
Totugas Lie - another local place with good bar and creole and Jamaican menu
Nags Head Fishing Pier - good breakfast and good fried seafood.  
Colington Cafe - very good food here with more upscale menue, but not pricy

None are very fancy and most are very family oriented if that matters.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 11, 2009)

Right in Duck - and it's been a few years now so :

My fave was one whose name I can't recall, but it was recommended by the gatekeeper at BIS-Duck when we checked in late and needed a meal, and it was excellent! It's on the same side of the road as BIS-Duck, a bit south of the resort. Somewhat gourmet-type menu but not pricey for late-hour a la carte appetizer-type assortment of dishes, we went a few times and were never disappointed. Try asking at resort desk or gate, or if I find my file I'll come back and post.

Right across the road from the resort entrance on the sound, whatever it's called - that was pretty good too.

Further south:

Sam & Omie's, I concur - our fave for dinners as well as earlier meals.

Colington Cafe - I concur it was good and nice atmosphere, but we thought it was a bit pricey for the portion-sizes. Reservations sometimes needed.

BTW, we had a very good experience at BIS-Duck, our unit was (mostly) fine, tho previous to our visit had some trepidation reading about run-down gross units (but took the exchange because we needed the exact dates and check-in day), so it's a matter of luck. To me, this is one of the prettiest areas of the Outer Banks. 

Activities: we did a kayak trip from up there, during which we saw some wild horses from the water, and landed somewhere and saw some more. What time of year are you going?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is it the Sanderlin Restuarant in Duck,NC?


----------



## laura1957 (Jan 11, 2009)

The place right across from the entrance is Sunset Bar & Grille, or Sunset Beach B&G, or something like that  

We ate a few breakfasts and dinners there and were happy with everything - nothing fantastic, but everything pretty good.  The sunset from their pier was wonderful - great for just hanging around and having a drink.  

We really enjoyed BIS-Duck, we stayed in a 1 br bottom floor unit.  ONLY problem would have been in we wanted to cook in - kitchen was TINY, with absolutely no counter space.  Since we had no intentions of eating in this did not bother us at all.  Our favorite meal was at the Barrier Island Brewing Station - we were really happy with the food/service and the show the night we went.

We were there over Halloween week a couple years ago - a lot of restaurants/places were closed but what we found open we really enjoyed.  Most evenings we had the indoor pool (and everything else) all to ourselves.  Outdoor pool looked really nice, our unit was not as close to the beach as most but still close enough.


----------



## MusicMan (Jan 11, 2009)

One of my favorites for good food in a plain (diner) atmosphere is Bobs Grill: Eat and Get the Hell Out!.  Nothing fancy about this place, but great food.  It serves breakfast until about 2:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 12, 2009)

MusicMan (Formerly JP) said:


> One of my favorites for good food in a plain (diner) atmosphere is Bobs Grill: Eat and Get the Hell Out!.  Nothing fancy about this place, but great food.  It serves breakfast until about 2:30 in the afternoon.



Bob's is great for beef, but would not be my choice for seafood.

Sam 'n Ommies is my favorite.  There are two timeshares in easy walking distance and a third within long walking distance.

Queen Anne's Revenge in Wanchese is also excellent. In the deep off season (Dec. - Feb.), they have a fabulous Sunday buffet but they don't do this in high season or shoulder season.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 12, 2009)

Laurie said:


> My fave was one whose name I can't recall, but it was recommended by the gatekeeper at BIS-Duck when we checked in late and needed a meal, and it was excellent! It's on the same side of the road as BIS-Duck, a bit south of the resort. Somewhat gourmet-type menu but not pricey for late-hour a la carte appetizer-type assortment of dishes, we went a few times and were never disappointed. Try asking at resort desk or gate, or if I find my file I'll come back and post.


I didn't find my notes (if I even made any) but it may have been Red Sky Cafe, just a couple of blocks south of BIS-Duck - you could stop in and check out the menu, especially when you don't feel like driving all the way down to the other bigger towns.


----------



## loveandgrace (Jan 26, 2011)

I've owned at Barrier Island for a long time, and I love it for what it is.  Great location--all units are steps to the beach.  A safe and wonderfully relaxed family environment.  Comfortable units.  Quiet and peaceful.  Within a short drive of a multitude of restaurants and family activities.  Beautiful, natural surroundings.  My family has always had a wonderful, laid-back time in Duck.  We all love it.


----------



## RonB (Jan 26, 2011)

It sounds like you already know where your unit is, but just in case you don't, here's the map:

http://www.bistation.com/propertymap-dk.pdf

Another suggestion for food is the Red Sky ___. I'm not sure of the exact name, but it is directly across from the entrance to the park in Duck. Food was good, but may be a bit pricey.

Ron


----------

